# Flat Rate Expense - Tax Credit



## smohapat (14 Jan 2011)

Hi..

Can any one advice if I am eligible for Getting Tax Credit for Flat Rate Expense.

I am a Mechanical Engineer but I work in IT Industry as IT Consultant.
I do see an option in the flat rate expnse claim ->
*Engineering Industry [and Electrical Industry from 1997/98]*
All unskilled workers and skilled or semi-skilled workers who do not bear the full cost of own tools and overalls

Would Ibe eligible under the above ?

Thanks..


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jan 2011)

Flat rate expenses are not a tax credit , but are an allowance .

If you are claiming previous years , this allowance will be deducted from your gross pay before computation.

If you are claiming current year , this allowance will increase your Standard Rate Band .

So when you see a figure of say € 331 for Engineering Industry , this figure is an allowance and not a tax credit .

To simplify this , it can be converted to a tax credit of only  € 66 

Why not go ahead and claim , and set out your employment conditions on a separate note , and the tax office will decide your entitlement .


----------



## joeysully (17 Jan 2011)

I also have a question about these flat rate expenses 

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/employee-expenses.html#section1

it seems if I were to work in the RTE National Symphony Orchestra or the RTE Concert Orchestra I would be entitled to €2,476. Yet if I were a kitchen porter in a restaurant I would get €21 !!  

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/flat-rate-expenses.xls

Is this not "Unfair"! life is tough I know but it seems just another way the higher paid are given the upper hand over people on lower wages.


----------



## T McGibney (17 Jan 2011)

If you get a job as a kitchen porter, presumably your employment will not be conditional on you buying and maintaining expensive musical instruments for use in your work?


----------



## coffee (17 Jan 2011)

*Yearly spot Euro rate for HM revenue*

I am doing a tax return for HM Revenue, I have some saving in euro and need to exchange it into sterling for tax purposes.  Dose anyone know the linke for HM revenue yearly rate for 2009/10.

Thanks


----------



## coffee (18 Jan 2011)

fsh, I should have started my own thread.  however it is always good to have a coffee with such taxings matters.

Can you let me know if I got the right thread to my question above.

www hmrc gov uk/exrate/european-union

also why is there 2 sport rates for each year and which one should I take for my purpose.  thanks.


----------

